# Alaska Timeshare Vacation information advice and tips



## easyrider

Who has been here. Im thinking of watching the northern lights and need some advice.

Thanks


----------



## ricoba

easyrider said:


> Who has been here. Im thinking of watching the northern lights and need some advice.
> 
> Thanks



Timeshare Von is our Northern Lights expert.


----------



## Timeshare Von

I'm posting my PM to Bill for the potential future benefit of others too:

Hi Bill. Fairbanks is an excellent place to go and Chena Hot Springs Resort caters to aurora viewers with a special coach tour. march is also a great time to go, not only for the aurora but also for other fun things to do in Fairbanks including the Int'l Ice Art Championships and the Open North American Championships (sprint) sled dog races.

I've written a number of travel journals on my two trips there in March 07 and again in March 08. Here are the direct links to some readin info you might find helpful in your planning:

http://www.igougo.com/journal-j65217-Fairbanks-Exploring_Fairbanks_Winter_Wonderland.html

http://www.igougo.com/journal-j65218-Fairbanks-Indoors_in_Fairbanks.html

http://www.igougo.com/journal-j65220-Fairbanks-Alaskas_Interior_Region.html

http://www.igougo.com/journal-j70410-Fairbanks-Back_to_Nature_-_Fairbanks_AK.html

As for September, the theory is that it's close to the equinox (as is March) so that helps. Fall brings more moderate climates (it can be below zero for days/weeks in Fairbanks in March!). I believe there is longer daylight, however in September, but I'm not 100% certain how much more.

I will be in Fairbanks this year in mid September and looking forward to seeing how much of the aurora is viewable.

There's a lot I could write about aurora viewing in Alaska, but need to dash off to work. Feel free to write me for more info as you begin your planning.

The sun has been in a "solar minimum" for about two years now, making the aurora viewing hit and miss, although the past couple of weeks seems to have seen increased activity. I've seem some beautiful photos coming from up there.

If you haven't already, I would encourage you to check into TripAdvisor (www.tripadvisor.com) and go to the Alasks forum. I post frequently there regarding the aurora (and other stuff on Alaska).

Best wishes to you in your planning.

Von


----------



## Timeshare Von

Whoops double posted.

I can add these journals/reviews specifically on Chena Hot Springs Resort:

http://www.igougo.com/journal-j65239-Chena_Hot_Springs-A_Quick_Visit_To_Chena_Hot_Springs.html

http://www.igougo.com/review-r1346301-Chena_Hot_Springs_Resort.html


----------



## easyrider

Thanks Von. Your info should be a sticky as there isn't much info on Alaska on TUG. It was some of your older post that inspired us to plan this trip.


----------



## Timeshare Von

Alaska's an inspirational place.  Since my first trip in June/July 2006, I've been back three times . . . and heading back this weekend (to Anchorage).


----------



## swift

This is a keeper. Thanks Timeshare Von I am going to add this to the sticky thread as others have suggested.


----------



## Timeshare Von

Happy to contribute


----------



## Timeshare Von

*Another Alaskan Adventure*

For those interested in my most recent three day trip to Anchorage, check out my IgoUgo travel journal  Anchorage Rendezvous Alaskan Style.

During the trip we took in the Fur Rendezvous (aka Fur Rondy) Open World Championship Sled Dog Race, the Running with the Reindeer and a mushing experience at a working Iditarod kennel (Dallas Seavey, last year's 6th place finisher and son of 2004 Iditarod champion Mitch Seavey).

It was a whirlwind of a trip, but we had a grand time!

Von

p.s.  No aurora viewing possible on this trip . . . way too much cloud cover!


----------



## Timeshare Von

*Aurora Updates - Increased Solar Activity*

Greetings!  Well the solar minimum I previously mentioned seems to be over.  The sun has been very active over the past couple of months, with viewings even possible in Northern Wisconsin.  Check out  Tony Wilder's photos from Chippewa Falls.

I'm hopeful that with the longer darkness at night, that our trip in late August/early September will afford us some aurora viewing opportunities!

This past week my aurora alerts have been plentiful, only too bad it's not dark up there right now.


----------



## Timeshare Von

*Big Alaskan Adventure by RV*

We leave in less than three weeks.  I have started a blog, which I hope to update at least every three or four nights, subject to internet availability.  Our full itinerary is already posted there.

Bennett's Great Alaskan Adventure Blog - Aug/Sept 2010


----------



## Timeshare Von

The blog's been kept current throughout the trip.  Also, I've posted some bear photos here on TUG:  TUG Lounge Photos of Grizzly Bears


----------



## Timeshare Von

*One Stop AK Vacation Planning Resource*

With our Great Alaskan Adventure complete and all of the travel reports, reviews and journals written, I have taken some time to document information on planning for an "on land" vacation in Alaska.

Please note that this does not cover Alaskan cruises as I have no experience in vacationing or seeing Alaska in that manner.

I hope there is some information provided that will be helpful to others considering Alaska for their next adventure.

Von


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada

Yvonne, where did you put your Craig's list ad? We have a week we haven't scheduled yet for Hawaii for 2011, so now would seem to be a good time to check out his possibility. We also have our house in the Southern California mountains and haven't ever done a house exchange, but that might be an option, too.
Liz


----------



## Timeshare Von

Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> Yvonne, where did you put your Craig's list ad? We have a week we haven't scheduled yet for Hawaii for 2011, so now would seem to be a good time to check out his possibility. We also have our house in the Southern California mountains and haven't ever done a house exchange, but that might be an option, too.
> Liz



Wow Liz, I don't remember since it was so long ago (more than 2 years).  I know it was in the Alaska section and if there are cities, Anchorage and Fairbanks . . . is there something for "house swaps" or "vacation rentals"?  It would have been something like that.


----------



## Timeshare Von

*Photo Book*

I did a small (20 page/approx 80 photos) book with photos taken on our recent trip.  For those interested, you can access it on Shutterfly.


----------



## Timeshare Von

*Some Resources*

Photos and blogs from some of my AK friends . . .

Living in Alaska - Blog

Tahoe's Photos - 2010

I thought I should consolidate such resources into a single place here in the sticky.


----------



## Timeshare Von

*Denali Nat'l Park - Annual Road Lottery 2011*

For those of you who don't know, Denali Nat'l Park is one of the few in the US NPS system where visitors cannot drive their personal vehicles into the park, beyond MM14 (of a 92 mile park access road).  For those who camp "inside" it is possible to take an RV as far as TEK Campground at MM29, but that's it.  To visit the park beyond the entrance area, you need to purchase a shuttle bus ticket or take a tour (which generally are a grand waste of money!).  The shuttle is much better (allowing for on/off throughout the park) and is about one-third the cost of the "tour" which features a crummy boxed "lunch" which is more like an airline snack box.

That is, until the annual road lottery when people pay $10 for a chance to drive their own way into the park before the snow flies.  This year's road lottery dates are Friday 9/16 through Monday 9/19 . . . and I'm looking forward to hopefully scoring a pass (or two).

I mention this because many talk about going to Denali Nat'l Park and this is a great time for the passengers of 1,600 vehicles (400/day).  I understand that there were around 10,000 entries into the lottery so I guess that makes the odds roughly 1:6 .

I would be interested in any other TUGGERS consider this trip in 2011.  It would be cool to fill the TEK campground with TUG folks and connect for a great weekend in the Alaskan wilderness.

Von


----------



## Timeshare Von

*Update - Denali National Park 2011 Road Lottery*

Denali Road Lottery Article

For those interested in reading more about the experience, here is a very nice article from Alaska Magazine (May or June issue).  If the copy is too fuzzy to read and you're interested in receiving a copy, PM me and I'll email you the PDF doc of the article.

I'm happy to have won one day to drive the park!  It should be a great experience, barring a snow closure of the road!

P.S.  This will be my 7th trip to Alaska in five years :whoopie:


----------



## Timeshare Von

*Denali Road Lottery Weekend - Follow-up*

It was a wonderful weekend!  I've just completed my journal for IgoUgo for those interested in reading about it and seeing photos.


----------



## TUGBrian

Useful site my mother used for researching her alaskan cruise!

http://www.alaska.org/


----------

